# Day at the races, GT1 races



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

A Day at Silverstone to see the Gigawave GT1 car race, I took loads of picture but here are a few to wet your appetite

Club had a stand for 2 days in the Supercar area, it was very busy and lot of nice cars, Alex's super clean R33 GTR leading the line









Quite a few R35 GTRs around

















In the pit the club was recognised and asked to have a look...could we say no??

















Big brakes with plenty of cooling

















some ducting on that bonnet









so what's under the bonnet, there is a engine block at the bottom









big wing

















All very nice guys, moved out of the way so we could take pics

























GTR Members get everywhere









nice little winglet

















Drivers signing for the GTROC









Some track action

















The R35 was holding station, about where it started
















Notice all 4 brake lights work










Then we see the R35 limping around with puncture :bawling:








Left rear is gone, you can see in this picture...

Now I know John hates just general pics of him (unlike some other chairmen...) So just to wind him up









I don't know what I've done now:nervous:

I did ask how his R33 GTR was doing and if it would make the drive to Le Mans? We suggest this transport might do









The power of a wide angle lens, not only do you become shorter, you end up in pictures you thought you wouldn't.

Thx to Gigawave for the access and John, Kriss and crew for organising a bloody good day out, besides a puncture


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

brilliant pics Robbie. I have got more of an insight into the car from your pics than being there


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics, that 35 looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

good pics  but by god it has a fat bum....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You should see my car :chuckle:

Lovely photos Mr J ... I'm not jealous :lamer:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> by god it has a fat bum....


but curvy, just how I like it


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

why has ur car got a fat bum aswell speedmerchant....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You'll see after the photoshoot or if you look in the LONDON CREW section !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> got more of an insight into the car from your pics than being there


Its John F.... he always knows how to get into the thick of it, the nice bit was we where reconised as GTROC without John and with no badges to get into the pits


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

cant find it speedmarchant...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> cant find it speedmarchant...


Sorry for the thread crapping peeps ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/speed-merchant-albums-www-team-arkham-co-uk.html


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> Its John F.... he always knows how to get into the thick of it, the nice bit was we where reconised as GTROC without John and with no badges to get into the pits


I wore my GTROC shirt but it was covered with a fleece all day as I was frozen


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics Robbie...and i never got in your way at all...not bad going in such a small area.
Now we really do need a decent ftp to transfer our pics and the previous ones you have for me.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Getting in to the pits was down to Mark mainly on the Saturday. For finding the right guys to talk to at Gigawave and Nismo. All I did was explain who we were and tell them to expect a load more of us on Sunday  

Really nice of Silverstone to put the Porsche Club GB between the GT-Rs and the Corvettes! :chuckle:

I did manage to bag an interview as well so lots of information coming soon in the next edition of the GTROC's magazine.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Was it competitive in its class then?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It qualified 10th, but after it had some problems at pre-qualifying, started 11th on the grid, sandwiched between the two Ford GTs and is currently 25th in the 'championship' out of 26 so far. That said it doesn't qualify for the championship so the standings are purely abitrary.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

In GT2 Class it would have been the nuts, and it certainly held its own in it's GT1 Class. I'm sure Nissan will be on the case and this car will be out there in front.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I think with what we heard there, it is positively seen as a way to go at the moment.
However there is plenty in store.

The commitment of the team and the people we spoke to shows and they need to be thanked for their own contributions.

I will be pursuing some conversations that's for sure.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Have a few of the Gigawave entry - not too many and rather disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Nice pics Robbie...and i never got in your way at all...not bad going in such a small area.
> Now we really do need a decent ftp to transfer our pics and the previous ones you have for me.


PM your email again and I will "you send it" to you


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great day out.. apart from the deceptively cold wind. It was great to see some GTR faces i haven't seen in ages too.

And cheers Dave for the lift.


----------



## Humpy (May 3, 2009)

Video here Click


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nice pics Rob........ mostly! 




:chuckle:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

More info on series here:

Official Site of FIA GT Championship

Interesting that Darren Turner is drivng for us. As many will know, he IS the Stig (or at least he's the main one).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to know what it's like in the GT-R around SIlverstone: http://media.sromg.com/fiagt/2009/Nismo_on_board_lap.flv

The drivers:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Darren Turner is a contract driver - last year he drove SEATS in the BTCC alongside Plato. Of course SEATS pulled out of BTCC.

He has also been heavily involved in the LMS. Last year he drove for Aston Martin and won the GT1 class at 24 LM. Gigawave themselves ran Astons and should make a good job with the V8 GTR.

Although I was a little disappointed with it yesterday - expected more from Gigawave especially as they lent heavily on the Japs for setup info.

I imagine Darren his hungry for a win as he's an aggressive driver - so look at for him driving in LMP1 for Aston martin / Prodrive in LMS and 24LM.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Also keep an on EBBRO as they'll be bringing out a model of the race car at some stage (judging by the decals on the car).

Judging by the lack of sponsor decals - its clearly backed by Renault / Nissan at the moment.

Whats on the car - EBBRO - MOTUL - RAYS - MICHELIN (compulsory) - NISMO.

According to Darren's site this how they viewed the race:



> Darren Turner returned to competing on four wheels this weekend, in the Nissan GT-R at the opening round of the 2009 FIA GT Championship at Silverstone. The team made good progress throughout the weekend but ultimately a rear suspension problem ended their race on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Darren's team-mate, Michael Krumm, took the start and completed a good first stint before pitting with what looked like a puncture to his left rear tyre. The team ran through the normal pit-stop procedure and Darren jumped in, ready to take to the track. At this point it was determined that the car had a rear suspension problem so the team took the decision to retire it from the race.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

Great photos 

Thanks to Dave and Paul for the lift as i was on crutches:thumbsup:

Did anybody else see the crash at Copse with the gt40 and gt3?










Frightening to watch.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Good find on those pics bro:thumbsup:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Great day out and good to meet up with some new faces.
The Gigawave car looks menacing on 18s and lowered...
I take it there are no cats on that exhaust! - very impressive having it start up when standing next to it.:smokin:
Shame about the puncture but the car definitely has promise.

Paul


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

thats the way i like the R35 ^^


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Official gallery here: Gigawave MotorSport | Image Gallery


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

andyw said:


> Did anybody else see the crash at Copse with the gt40 and gt3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it, Id say the porsche driver had a stiff neck for sure, went head on into the barrier just after that pic was taken at high speed :nervous:


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

> Saw it, Id say the porsche driver had a stiff neck for sure, went head on into the barrier just after that pic was taken at high speed


Yes, i am sure he did - was a very fast accident - i am guessing he either didnt brake or had brake failure?

Made a really sickening crunch with a lot of damage.

Hope both drivers were ok...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

In the scrutiny area









Always worth hanging around after most people have left









Get nice and close


















Approaching the grid


















Theres a GTR in here somewhere, surprising that the _Hinomaru _ (the Japanese flag) was not on the grid beside the car









Ready for the off


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not convinced by the 'suspension failure' to be honest....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't have an update but the information I got on the day was they weren't sure if the tyre failure cuased a problem with the drive train or if the drive train failed and caused the puncture. There was no mention of suspension.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> I don't have an update but the information I got on the day was they weren't sure if the tyre failure cuased a problem with the drive train or if the drive train failed and caused the puncture. There was no mention of suspension.


Official press release must be wrong.
*
NISSAN GT-R debuts in the FIA GT Championship
Silverstone, UK (3rd May, 2009)

The NISSAN Motorsport-entered NISSAN GT-R made its race debut at the first round of the 2009 FIA GT Championship held on 1st - 3rd May at Silverstone Circuit (Northamptonshire, UK, Length 5.140km). The #35 NISSAN GT-R driven by Michael Krumm (Germany) and Darren Turner (Great Britain) started from 11th on the grid but retired in lap 28, when running in 8th place, due to a rear suspension problem.

“The development has been going very well since the shakedown in December last year. In fact, before coming to Silverstone, our car has completed more than 6,000km through a number of pre-season tests without any major troubles. For sure, the race result is disappointing for the team, but we were successful in confirming the performance of the NISSAN GT-R in the race when our car was leading the Ford GT which is believed, like our car, to be built according to the next-generation 2010 FIA GT1 regulations. We learnt a great many lessons over the weekend, and will tackle them with solutions when we return to the workshop so that we can make the car fully ready for the 24 Hours of Spa-Francorchamps, the biggest challenge of the year for us,” said Yasuharu Kemei, the team principal of NISSAN Motorsport.

The next race for the #35 NISSAN GT-R will be the 3rd round of the FIA GT Championship at Oschersleben in Germany on 21st June.*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No, I suspect the release is correct but it's somewhat different to what was said on the day


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You've been there, seen the car, looked at the pictures: now get to sit in the drivers' seat!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121338-nurburgring-24-hour-race-watch-cockpit.html#post1144785


----------

